

Summly shutting down, better alternative comming soon  - tdr
https://www.keenskim.com/static/KeenSkim_iPhone_app.htm

======
yohann305
1) The link does not talk about Summly shutting down, SOURCE? 2) The linked
pages says "a clone of Summly is coming soon, give me your email address" -
hmm, NOP, you gotta fight harder to get mine 3) You're not bringing any value
with this link, why even put it on HN? 4) your title: comming soon, it's only
one "m" 5) Thanks for wasting our precious time

